# safflower seeds



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, everyone

Many of you talk about the safflower seeds as being preferred by their pigeons. I tried to get them, but couldn't find them (as such, not in a combination with other seeds). If any of you knows where I can get them, in New York area, please let me know. I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Ely


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Call around to places that call themselves "feed stores", they should be able to help you.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

I think we got our safflower seeds at a feed mill - Any feed mill that sells wild bird food in bulk would most likely have it. I also feed Eggbert canary seed which he absolutely LOVES, sunflower seeds - both raw and salted, shelled ear corn (he prefers that over cracked corn), uncooked oatmeal and unpopped popcorn (the old maids). He also likes "chicken-in-a-biskit" crackers!







Regards, Danielle.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Good advice from Danielle & Carl.

Any of the big pet centers, featuring exotic birds, will have safflower seed.

Other favorites include dried, split peas, lentils, crushed peanuts and hemp seed. Sprig millet is fun too!

--Ray

PS. Chicken-In-A-Biscuit?







Does Eggbert wash these down with a Miller, or what?


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Ely,
You can order them over the net if you can't find a supply near you. Go to this link and what you want are the unhulled sesame seeds: http://www.sunorganicfarm.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=sof&Category_Code=SEE


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I have looked around for those too but I just find them mixed with other stuff..Once in my bird seed bag I found 2 safflower seeds and I showed them to Tooty and he didn't care, then I put them in his mouth and he spit them out...lol
I guess I don't have to get any









Mary


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

Actually, our local WalMart stores sell safflower seed. It's typically where the wild bird seed and squirrel mix is sold. Some local feed stores, as noted, will sell it, as will specialty stores that sell wild bird seed. It's a favorite for attracting wild bird varieties.


----------



## constantin (Mar 2, 2001)

There's a pet store on 31th Street and Ditmars Blvd in Astoria, oposite a Genovese drug store,close to last stop on N and W trains, that sells safflower seeds. I buy them for Ouch.
I apologize for the wrong address on my first reply.

[This message has been edited by constantin (edited August 27, 2002).]


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Thank you all for your prompt answers. I will follow your directions and get the stuff. My broken winged pigeon pet, ANGEL loves the sunflower (hearts and chips)seeds, the canary seeds and Hagen's pigeon mix. I'll try now the safflower and all the other that you have mentioned. 
How do your pigeons like the sesame seeds?

Thanks again and all the best from,

Ely and Angel


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

What I would like to find out is where we can purchase hearts of peanuts.


----------

